# Your dream accessory



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

An auto wind displacer. It prevents wind getting to within 100 meters of your yak

Well you did say not invented yet.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ I like that one.

Would also like an "automatic fish attractor", I've heard they don't work in Syndey


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I need a combination milk crate-rear hatch extension, so I'll have the entire tankwell available for fish storage. Currently my milk crate takes up almost half of the usable space in my tankwell. I need a vertical extension for the rear hatch that will allow me to store my tackle, access the battery box in the hull and is waterproof. It hasn't been made yet, so I'll have to do a little work on my own.

I think I'll use Malibu's drop in bait tank for the hatch extension










It accepts the standard rectangular hatch lid. That should keep the water out from the top. I just have to figure out how to attach it to the kayak and get a good seal. It is designed to drop into the rear hatch. This might work, but it doesn't make a very good seal (it uses a foam gasket). I want to use at least 4 bolts to hold it in place. I think I will have to start with a new kayak and cut out the rear hatch myself. I can make the cut-out just large enough to accept the lower portion of the tank. I can then drill through the tank and hull and bolt it in place. I'll have to use a ton of Goop or 5200 to get a really good seal.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a simple lid system for the rear tankwell. All this space, open to the elements could be much better utilised with a shuttable/lockable lid system which still enabled access to the space but also made it impossible to lose stuff in the event of a capsize (providing the lid was shut/secured).

The tankwell space could then be divided into live bait tank area, tackle storage area and fish storage area.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A rod grip with remote rudder control, Can work rod, rudder and peddles all at once. 8)



rawprawn said:


> An auto wind displacer. It prevents wind getting to within 100 meters of your yak
> 
> Well you did say not invented yet.


Didnt the Cheif from Get Smart have one of those for a Hobie outfitter?


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

This is an easy one - A Teleportation Device. That way I can just get up at 6am, have a nic big brekky of bacon and eggs - throw the yak onto the grass then hop in and away I go out to the reef, or the kimberleys or wherever really..........make life so much easier.

Any word on when I can expect one of these to be developed?? Hopefully the Kayak companies are already hard at work on it.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> That seems easy enough.
> 
> Hey - is the Prowler elite now called the Prowler Big game? I was looking for a shot of your yak to see what it would be like and I can't find one on the OC website....


Nope - the Big Game is only released in USA whereas the Elite 4.5 was developed in NZ and is sold only to the Australia and NZ markets. Its on the Ocean Kayak NZ websitey thing http://www.oceankayak.co.nz


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Davey G said:


> a simple lid system for the rear tankwell. All this space, open to the elements could be much better utilised with a shuttable/lockable lid system which still enabled access to the space but also made it impossible to lose stuff in the event of a capsize (providing the lid was shut/secured).
> 
> The tankwell space could then be divided into live bait tank area, tackle storage area and fish storage area.


Hi Davey

It's been invented, by me. My Espri tank well has a 2-piece plywood deck which opens to the front and the back. The tank well itself becomes a fish storage box and the deck is ideal for bolting on all manner of important things. Most important, it stays secure even when rolled in the surf which happens to me from time to time. Here's a pic of it -- you should easily be able to make one for your yak.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A fish Magnaton that will do away with hooks , it would work on the idea that when the fish bites a hookless soft plastic or lure , the lure transforms into a magnetised holder that somehow links with the fish in such a way that it cant spit it out , no more dropped fish and NO more hooks in hands , and the fish is easy to release by flicking a switch on the rod , so no more fish spikings either , and no trauma to the fish , it can be done , i know it can


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like a little bit of mojo .............. some from Breambo - Cuda - and Spooled ...... just a dab behind each knee cap............oh and a seat warmer for the Emma Freuds.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

> This is an easy one - A Teleportation Device. That way I can just get up at 6am, have a nic big brekky of bacon and eggs - throw the yak onto the grass then hop in and away I go out to the reef, or the kimberleys or wherever really..........make life so much easier.
> 
> Any word on when I can expect one of these to be developed?? Hopefully the Kayak companies are already hard at work on it.


Hobie are working on a matter transporter actually. We just need to figure out what to do about the fly problem.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> I'd like a little bit of mojo .............. some from Breambo - Cuda - and Spooled ...... just a dab behind each knee cap............oh and a seat warmer for the Emma Freuds.... :lol:


Woppie - mate, you certainly don't need my mojo right now coz it's up shite quite frankly  :shock: :roll: 
I know you actually meant to say "Couta1" eh  
Now there's some bona fide mojo :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cuda said:


> Woppie - mate, you certainly don't need my mojo right now coz it's up shite quite frankly  :shock: :roll:


Soz Cuda - I meant Couta !!!! Maybe he's got enough to spare for both of us :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

kraley said:


> Here is another one:
> 
> A self-contained, very short sabiki rig - rod especially built for kayak fishermen.
> 
> ...


Ken

Kayak Fishing Supplies sells a modified Ahi sibiki rod. They cut it down to 5.5 feet so it is more manageable on a kayak. 
http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-277/kayak-bait-rod-sabiki/Detail
I know a lot of people that use these. Some like them and others think they are too stiff to get that good jigging action to attract bait.

Also...the OK Prowler Big Game is the high load capacity (fat guy) model in OK's fishing kayak stable. The Big Game is only 12'9" long and 34" wide. Not a fast yak, but it can carry a heavy load and is a much drier ride than most of the Prowlers. It has the same center console hatch that is used for the Trident's "rod pod" but there is no access to the hull; only a tackle storage tray. 
This page has info for all the OK angler kayaks: http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/index.html


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

a personal slave to get the yak on and off the roof, set up everything, then wash everything down when finished.... must look good in budgie smugglers....


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

id have to say, outriggers to extend my trolling area. Im working on it at the moment, just trying to get over the whole over balancing thing


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I was thinking after a hard day's paddle, after hauling up a record snapper of over 40lb (released of course), a 50kg Yellowtail Kingie (released) and a metre long whiting (kept because it is the best tasting fish on the planet), on the return run, some massage fingers which pop out and start massaging your lower back, then some warm water pelting into your shoulders and legs, a TV that pops up in front of you on your verbal command and lets you know what's going on with the cricket, all this whilst a hologram of Cindy Crawford (or if you're married you wife of course :lol: ) in the smallest bikini you've seen serves you ice cold beer of your choice (Coopers obviously ;-) ) which you don't even have to hold while you paddle because the automatic beer dispensing arm is holding it for you.......


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Me?... I just want someone who'll wash and dry the yak and all my stuff at the end of each trip.... put it away all ready for the next outing.

That would be heaven 8)

Just read the other replies...... I'm not the only one who hates that aspect of yak fishing ;-)


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have managed through genetic splicing to come up with a hybrid cat that is not afraid of water and that keeps the stinkboats away from my fishing area. She is a great pet (but I don't hand feed her) and very protective of my fishing area. Once we arrive at my fishing spot, I gently lower her into the water and show her a silhouette of a stinkboat, so she knows what she has to do. So far she has been content to just come out of the water and scare them, but I pity their souls should they ever decide to make waves around me or drive over my lines.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

reverse cycle air conditioning built into my pfd. Great to keep cool on hot days and warm on cool days.

Super strength Polaroid glasses which let me see through all types of water and see the fish on the bottom at any depth.

Massage seat in the yak for when the ole body starts to ache. Or failing that an automatic paddler pilot to paddle for me while I fish.

A remote control for adjusting the waves EG; calm, medium, rough.

An anti gravity device to help me carry the yak. Or allow me to use the yak on land. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

A portable hot food/drink maker.

Failing that I would like a waterproof laptop with internet connection so I could surf AKFF while fishing


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

fibre optic fishing line, so i could see if it was a snapper or a seargent baker


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

An atomic powered silent motorised device acting as a jet engine without noise and the size of a computer mouse mounted to the back of the kayak that would propell you in silence at speeds up to 20 kilometers per hour , and also a sounder that actually shows you a real photo of whats under you to any depth with an automatic shark deleter , it can be done , i know it can be done


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Jessica Biel :twisted: ;-) :lol:


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

occy said:


> Surely it's not too much to ask for someone to invent the perfect yak propulsion system. :roll: Not sure what but something other than a paddle, that allows one to fish and get about at the same time would be great. :shock:
> 
> But that will probably never happen, so please ignore my pleas. I have a hobie of dreaming up stuff like that. Its's all a bit of a mirage actually.


 You never know. there are plenty of clever people in the outback who may be able to help you 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

occy said:


> Surely it's not too much to ask for someone to invent the perfect yak propulsion system. :roll: Not sure what but something other than a paddle, that allows one to fish and get about at the same time would be great. :shock:
> 
> But that will probably never happen, so please ignore my pleas. I have a hobie of dreaming up stuff like that. Its's all a bit of a mirage actually.


Oh dear Occy , sounds very close to the dark side to me , could mean your going to get a set of flipper flappers :shock: attached to a Revo , youre poor kingfisher is outside shivvering with fear as we speak . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

fishydude said:


> Jessica Biel :twisted: ;-) :lol:


ooh yeah im with you on this one :shock: :shock: :shock: damn :twisted:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Kraley

Have a look at the one Eastcoast posted on KFDU. That's the one you want


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

DaftWullie said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > a personal slave to get the yak on and off the roof, set up everything, then wash everything down when finished.... must look good in budgie smugglers....
> ...


matt..... he wont wear the budgies..... they're not "roomy" enough :shock: ;-) :twisted:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm a simple man I just want a set of wheels built into my yak so I can sit in it on the ramp and slowly glide into the water.
Much better than walking into the COLD winter water and then trying to bring the circulation back into your feet for the entire time you're out there.

Either that or water proof wool lined boots!


----------



## madsmc (Apr 5, 2006)

The one and only for me would be what I would call "the 100m cone of silence". Whenever I'm enjoying a nice session flicking lures in a quiet backwater or river, I seem to attract idiots in stink boats who think it's cool to try and swamp me with their wash. :shock: The cone of silence would automatically cut their engine off at least 100m from me, and then remove the bungs of the stink boat. :twisted:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like one of those apple corer devices - except it cleans and guts a fish in a tiwst of a handle... I hate coming home and cleaning all the gear then to go and clean up the fish..


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

DaftWullie said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > DaftWullie said:
> ...


ssssshhhhhhh he probly hasn't seen this topic yet matt.... hasn't got fishing in the title hehe.... what would we do without him?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd go the porter/slave I think (shame Jennifer's dead), but I'd like to try a side scan sounder as well, and a proper video camera, and reliable retractable wheels, and an espresso machine, and a pair of Sloganiser budgie smugglers (XL size).



wopfish said:


> I'd like one of those apple corer devices - except it cleans and guts a fish in a tiwst of a handle... I hate coming home and cleaning all the gear then to go and clean up the fish..


Clean it on the beach Dick, the guts go back to nature, the scales stay there & you can rinse the fish in salt water. Then just straight into the fridge 'til dinner. I'd like one of those apple corer devices for apples though.


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

madsmc said:


> The one and only for me would be what I would call "the 100m cone of silence". Whenever I'm enjoying a nice session flicking lures in a quiet backwater or river, I seem to attract idiots in stink boats who think it's cool to try and swamp me with their wash. :shock: The cone of silence would automatically cut their engine off at least 100m from me, and then remove the bungs of the stink boat. :twisted:


Already been using one, this is the end result! ;-) 









Chop


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

rawprawn said:


> An auto wind displacer. It prevents wind getting to within 100 meters of your yak
> 
> Well you did say not invented yet.


Great idea will it work in the bedroom when the wife has been eating beans?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Now , this time i am serious, it would be great if someone came up with a sounder video , it will happen theres no doubt , but how good would it be if you had the ability through your sounder to actually see whats happening under you in video form , to see what fish were there and how big they were and watch them swimming around , all inm natural colour ,and actually see them hit your lure would make fishing soooooo much more interesting . it can be done , i know it can be done


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Now , this time i am serious, it would be great if someone came up with a sounder video , it will happen theres no doubt , but how good would it be if you had the ability through your sounder to actually see whats happening under you in video form , to see what fish were there and how big they were and watch them swimming around , all inm natural colour ,and actually see them hit your lure would make fishing soooooo much more interesting . it can be done , i know it can be done


Its called Scuba Diving Bazzoo, you need to give the gear a good wash afterwoods though.



You see everythinggggggggg :twisted:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Now , this time i am serious, it would be great if someone came up with a sounder video


It's been cooking for a long time Baz, but watch this space.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Now , this time i am serious, it would be great if someone came up with a sounder video , it will happen theres no doubt , but how good would it be if you had the ability through your sounder to actually see whats happening under you in video form , to see what fish were there and how big they were and watch them swimming around , all inm natural colour ,and actually see them hit your lure would make fishing soooooo much more interesting . it can be done , i know it can be done


Closest thing yet: Aqua Vu. Just like scuba diving without all that pesky underwater breathing apparatus.

This one has all the bells and whistles: MAV


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Easy. A mirage drive that has forward and reverse - or am I the only one who gets snagged when casting towards those breamy looking areas.
A hobie tackle box shuffle system thats like my CD player - Why do they sell you 3 round hatch tackle boxes when you can clearly only use one at a time.
Also, the round hatch lid should have a mini gutter system running from the handle recess to the hinge, so when you open the hatch you don't get that small, but really frustrating puddle of water on the lid of the tackle box, which then falls into the tackle box itself.
Come on Hobie, you can do it...


----------

